# V codes



## DrgGrl (Oct 24, 2007)

One of the physicians I work for came to me yesterday with a question in regards to code V20.2. He wanted to know up to what age he should be using this for the dx when the child presents for the annual exam.  I've looked in the ICD-9 book but can't find any documentation that states a physician should not be using this dx at a certain age.

Can someone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 24, 2007)

Until the child is 18 if male.  If female, then up to the point that her first Pap would be done (I believe).  

There are exceptions, such as when a child presents for school physicals, sports, and so on.  Other than that, V20.2 should be good.

I can find no further limitations on use of the code, either through _Coding Clinic _or ICD Guidelines.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DrgGrl (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks.  I'll share this information with him.


----------



## safnlp (Nov 16, 2007)

*stacey*

That code is for ages 0-17 if you look at that code it the icd9 book and then look at the p next to the code then go to the bottom of that page it shows you the age of the dx

Stacey cpc


----------



## mguzman1130 (Dec 17, 2007)

*telephone consult*

Does anyone know what CPT to use when coding a telephone consult?


any help is appreciated,
newB


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 18, 2007)

Look at 99371 - 99373 for the telephone calls but most insurance companies don't pay for these codes.


----------



## mguzman1130 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks Malissa


----------



## mguzman1130 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Help!!*

Is anyone familiar with post OP modifiers??? I'm trying to appeal a claim for medicare on a pt who had an office visit on the 9th for a removal, and then came back on th 18th and had a differnet removal, each visit was a seperate procedure.  Medicare paid the 9th, and is calling the 18th a rebundling and doesn't want to pay, I had originally resubmitted the 18th w/ an appeal adding a modifier 59, but medicare is now saying I have to use a different modifier, they mentioned a "Post OP Modifier"????

thx.

NewB


----------



## thompsonsyl (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, 

Depending on the circumstances surrounding your patient - you would look at the following modifiers:

-78, Return to the O/R for a Related Procedure during the Post Op Period
-79, Unrelated Procedure or Service by the same physician during the Post Op Period

Also, take a look at Modifier 58 -
Staged or Related Procedure or Service by the same physician during the Post Op Period
(This modifier is used when MD knows in advance that the patient will return to O/R for additional procedures.  In other words, the service is done in "stages", as in a complex hemorrhoidectomy.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mguzman1130 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Thank you*

Wow that was quick!! thanks for getting back so fast.  Before I read your response I was going with modifier 58, but no sure enough Modifier 79 matches my needs. I'm gonna go with modifier 79.
thanks so much!!!

mg


----------



## jewhipke (Apr 22, 2008)

Dx code V20.2 should be used up until age 18 years. When a patient turns 18 years old (or is older), then V70.0 should be used. Hope this helps.


----------

